# New Horizontal Smoker



## kybill (Apr 4, 2013)

I am building a new horizontal smoker. It will be  38inch round x 54 inches long. Offset firebox is 30 inches round and 22 inches in length. Smoker is made out of 1/4 steel and firebox is 3/4 steel.
[h2]*Is a 6 inch chimney / flu  sufficient?*[/h2]


----------



## kybill (Apr 4, 2013)

photo(3).JPG



__ kybill
__ Apr 4, 2013


----------



## kybill (Apr 4, 2013)

Firebox from the inside before it is welded on.













photo(2).JPG



__ kybill
__ Apr 4, 2013


----------



## kybill (Apr 4, 2013)

Firebox door and vent.













photo(1).JPG



__ kybill
__ Apr 4, 2013


----------



## kybill (Apr 4, 2013)

Smoker. Have one door almost finished.













photo.JPG



__ kybill
__ Apr 4, 2013


----------



## kybill (Apr 4, 2013)

I'm sorry about the picture quality. I'll try to improve.


----------



## disturbed1 (Apr 4, 2013)

http://www.feldoncentral.com/bbqcalculator.html

This site will tell you how long your pipe needs to be


----------



## kybill (Apr 4, 2013)

Thank you very much. I hope you have a great weekend!!


----------



## disturbed1 (Apr 4, 2013)

You do the same just run your measurements of your smoker and it will calculate for you
Nice build by the way now lets get her rolling with some TBS


----------



## kybill (Apr 4, 2013)

Thanks. I have meat in the freezer I just need to get the pit complete! I;m sure I will have a serious learning experience once I can fire it up.


----------



## themule69 (Apr 4, 2013)

looks like a nice build. i see many years of great Q coming out of it. keep the pics coming.

happy smoken.

david


----------



## bruno994 (Apr 5, 2013)

Great looking build so far.  Can't wait to see her finished.


----------



## steel hat (Apr 5, 2013)

looks like you'll have nice smoker when done


----------



## kybill (Apr 5, 2013)

photo6.JPG



__ kybill
__ Apr 5, 2013






My old smoker was not big enough. This is a picture of a rib cook I did last dove season.


----------



## kybill (Apr 7, 2013)

TG20X84-open.jpg



__ kybill
__ Apr 7, 2013






OK guys. I'm thinking of the dual chimney. I can always choke it off but this may help with heat.

Please comment as I have not done this yet.


----------



## kybill (Apr 7, 2013)

I will have better pics tomorrow.


----------



## kybill (Apr 7, 2013)

Please also comment on assisted door opening.


----------



## so ms smoker (Apr 7, 2013)

So you are not planning a reverse flow smoker? I think it would be easier to maintain consistant temps. Sorry, I can't help with details, but the calculator should give you all you need to know.

  Mike


----------



## kybill (Apr 8, 2013)

No Mike I may add a warmer box above the fire pit later and turn it into a reverse flow when needed; I'll make the plate with handles and remove it when I'm not cooking reverse.


----------



## bruno994 (Apr 8, 2013)

Here is a thread on another forum if you are planning on building a "Hybrid" (ability to do both direct and reverse flow cooking) smoker.  This guy is local to me and put quite a bit of thinking and planning into his rig. 

http://www.thesmokering.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=60519


----------



## kybill (Apr 9, 2013)

Thank you for the information bruno994. I greatly appreciate any and all help! 

I had intended to post more pictures of the build tonight but I have an issue with my sd card reader.


----------



## kybill (Apr 9, 2013)

Bruno994 I followed the pictures of your friends build. WOW! is all I can say. I have many many more ideas and think I will be able to avoid some potential problems. Was this a commercial build?


----------



## kybill (Mar 4, 2014)

photo27.JPG



__ kybill
__ Mar 4, 2014


----------



## kybill (Mar 4, 2014)

photo6.JPG



__ kybill
__ Mar 4, 2014


----------



## kybill (Mar 4, 2014)

photo29.JPG



__ kybill
__ Mar 4, 2014


----------



## kybill (Mar 4, 2014)

photo30.JPG



__ kybill
__ Mar 4, 2014


----------



## kybill (Mar 4, 2014)

photo25.JPG



__ kybill
__ Mar 4, 2014


----------



## kybill (Mar 4, 2014)

photo23.JPG



__ kybill
__ Mar 4, 2014


----------



## kybill (Mar 4, 2014)

photo22.JPG



__ kybill
__ Mar 4, 2014


----------



## kybill (Mar 4, 2014)

photo24.JPG



__ kybill
__ Mar 4, 2014


----------



## kybill (Mar 4, 2014)

It is finally ready for trial and error. The first cook was eight degree temperatures with 20 plus mph wind. I had a great time. It will be nice to cook in normal or at least closer to normal temps.


----------



## kybill (Mar 4, 2014)

photo 1339_n.jpg



__ kybill
__ Mar 4, 2014






Had some extra pork so I stuffed some jalapenos and wrapped in bacon then smoked.


----------



## kybill (Mar 4, 2014)

photo 4741_n.jpg



__ kybill
__ Mar 4, 2014






Cooked a little bologna as well. Always a crowd favorite.


----------

